# life since spot



## queencat (May 30, 2020)

Its been three years since I officially quit Spot. I left because I went back to school and told myself if I missed any assignments I would quit. lo and behold I missed one, small, 5 pt assignment and immediately went to put in my 2 weeks. they convinced me to do LOA instead, but I ended up quitting anyways. 

since Spot I've...
... broken my leg, rendering me crutchbound for 6 weeks, then cane bound for another 6 months, and to this day can't stand for very long some days.
... graduated college with honors. 
... went to Japan for two weeks after graduation, eating nothing but noodles and ice cream and petting deer and seeing mt Fuji and doing all the things I dreamed of since I was a child.
... got an office job in my field, in a place that doesn't make me contemplate killing myself daily, making double what I made at spot when I quit ($10 and change vs $20) for a steady 40 hours a week, plus vacation, sick leave, and full health insurance.
... fell in love, thanks to being able to date because I wasn't working every single night

I'm currently chilling on my couch, in the house I share with my girlfriend. I am typing this on my phone that I was able to pay for with my extra income and not working paycheck to paycheck anymore. soon my girlfriend is going to make me dinner, and I'm going to be able to enjoy it without having to go to bed early to wake up for signing, or shoving a microwave meal in my mouth before running to bed to hopefully get a few hours sleep between clopens. the only downside? I stopped losing weight because I'm no longer subsiding entirely on Lean Cuisine, diet coke, and cigarettes 

this isn't a gloat post (well a little). I was so scared to leave Target. but I promise, THE GRASS IS GREENER! you can do it. the first step is always the hardest.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 30, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 30, 2020)

Archived - I've left! Now can I get another copy of my paystub?
					

In January, I went back to school full time, as well as working part time/almost full time at Target.  The middle of February I put in for educational LoA. Two weeks later I got my paystub mailed to me, I didn't think much of it because I expected to return for the summer.  However I ended up...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Aredhel (May 30, 2020)

^ditto with the weight. Aaarrrgghh


----------



## commiecorvus (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 31, 2020)

Congrats! Living proof that there is life after Target and it is awesome! Glad things worked out well for you.😁


----------



## Tarshitsucks (May 31, 2020)

Good you were better than Tarshit anyway. Join a gym or get an exercise machine to help motivate you to lose weight.


----------



## countingsheep (May 31, 2020)

I love this post so so much! Congratulations on all counts (minus broken leg I have broken many a limb it never heals really) im a bit tewry eyed because this gives me a little hope.


----------

